# Good youtube videos



## 41south (Dec 4, 2010)

I have been watching homestead acres on youtube, the lady on them does a very good presentation on canning, and soap making. I can't remember if she does one for canning sausage, but the process is the same as for ground beef.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Link please, so we can all have a peak at it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Here be the ground beef one: 





Then the only one on soap I could find:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the homestead acres youtubes. :congrat:

I came across them when I was looking for a youtube on dyeing wool with kool aid. Found the one then had to watch the next one and then the next one ...


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I like all of these dehydrating videos from dehydrate2store.


----------

